# tapes and dreams



## hateit (Mar 7, 2001)

ok, got Mike's tapes yesterday.. I was so excited, decided to start right away last night before bed. I got through the first side fine.. LOVE his voice, fell asleep as soon as the second side started ( I have heard this is fine so I'm not worried). I did, however, have a bad dream about having D, not being able to find a bathroom, and had an overall bad night's sleep. Could the two be related or just a coincidence? I have to admit I did have a beer last night so it could have just set the IBS in motion.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Hateit...Don't worry about the dream and the connection with the sessions! Most likely you have had dreams like this before; I know I did!!! Always ones about searching for an available bathroom!!! Remember, your subconscious mind has been dealing with this a long time, and the sessions are something new. The key is time!!! Don't worry about the dreams, they are just that, and continue on with your sessions no matter what the dream factor might be. Of course, that beer probably didn't help matters!! LOL







Good luck and let us know how you are doing!!


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi hateit:I agree with Marilyn. Just relax and enjoy the tapes.







JeanG


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Hateit,I had dreams like those too, even before the tapes. It just shows you how strongly ingrained these thought patterns are! I've also noticed that I often dream about the last thing I was thinking about that night. That's why I've given up on the late evening news.







AZ


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2001)

Hi All,hateit, thank you for your commments







AZmom puts it well.Enjoy your journeyBest RegardsMike


----------

